# Lathe Bench and Tool storage



## madmatt41 (Dec 16, 2021)

I just got a new to me 12" x 36" Atlas lathe and quickly threw together a stand to set it on to get it into operating shape. I was thinking of building a cabinet with drawers for tool and accessory storage to make it a permanent home, but I was looking for ideas, suggestions, and possibly pictures of what everyone has out there that works well for them. I was also wondering about things, like where do you put your chuck keys so that they are in easy reach? Wrench for tailstock adjustment? etc.?


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's how my Grizzly G0709 14" x 40" is set up.  Mine has a back splash which was used to hang a rack for QCTP tool holders, tail stock accessories, Allen wrenches, etc.  I use a Harbor Freight 5-drawer roll-around tool cabinet for storage.  The lid is secured with angle iron to the open position.  That's because a set of 5-C collets from 1/16" - 1 1/8" by 1/64" weigh something!

My first lathe was an Atlas 12" x 36" which was mounted to an angle iron stand.  I don't have any photos of it, but made a plywood cubby storage box that set under the lathe.  I kept short pieces of stock and tooling there.

Bruce


----------



## francist (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's my setup.  The grey roll cart to the left provides easy access to lathe tools, drills, collets and chucks.   The bins
on the shelf below contain shorter lengths of steel, aluminum, brass and plastic.  The roll cab to the right of
the garbage can has machinist's tools with the most commonly used stuff in the black top box.  Under the lathe
is for stuff like change gears, the steady rest, lubricants and bits that are rarely used.  I have a very small shop: you're looking at
about half of it.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 16, 2021)

Another approach…I keep most common stuff, holders, chucks, centers, etc. within an arm’s reach.
The metrology tools are on a bench behind the operator…turn around, no steps, you’re there.   The mill is to the left of the lathe, with a kind of similar setup.

There are three rows of holders, it’s a bad picture.

Note to self:  Never reach over the spinning lathe.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 16, 2021)

Some of the best set ups I've seen used a steel tube frame, to give good strength and rigidity for the lathe and then inset a tool chest inside the frame for storage.

I either have small lathes that are fine to run on top of a tool chest or larger lathes that are on their factory stands, so I can't offer any examples, but Francist above is showing something similar just with a wood stand instead of steel.


----------



## mwestcott (Dec 16, 2021)

I settled on a wood cabinet, sitting on the floor to use the space under the lathe, with full-extension slides so things can't hide in the back.  Top drawer is metrology stuff, second is toolholders and other frequently-used items, lesser used in lower drawers and in the cabinet to the side.  I just keep the chuck keys in the chip pan, on the chuck-changing way protecting board. The tailstock wrench stays on the tailstock nut most of the time.  There's a small rack on the right side of the chip pan with files, other wrenches, a couple screwdrivers, chip brush, etc.  I really like the racks in back of the lathe, but I do a lot of woodworking, and even with the lathe well covered things would get dustier than I'd like.   And I KNOW I'd reach over the running lathe to get something....


----------



## Batmanacw (Dec 16, 2021)

The upper shelf has my chucks and oils. The shelf below has my qctp holders. Most cutting tools not in holders are in a toolbox next to the lathe to the right.


----------



## intrepid (Dec 16, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Another approach…I keep most common stuff, holders, chucks, centers, etc. within an arm’s reach.
> The metrology tools are on a bench behind the operator…turn around, no steps, you’re there.   The mill is to the left of the lathe, with a kind of similar setup.
> 
> There are three rows of holders, it’s a bad picture.
> ...


I notice your tailstock chucks stored on what appears to be a wood shelf drilled to size.  Is this correct?  I tried this a few years back and seemed the wood drawed the humidity from the room in the summer and started to rust the MT shafts where they were in contact with the wood.  If you have this problem how did you solve?  Maybe in Navada with dry heat that is not an issue.  Thanks


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 16, 2021)

My large machine is a Craftsman/Atlas 12X36.(101.27440) In the not too distant past, I faced the same question as you face now. The original stand had the two legs with no horizontal sway bracing. Making a good, solid, well braced wood frame would suffice. Having worked much of my life in steel mills and foundries, I am partial to a steel frame for my machines. But that is a personal issue. The whole point to the small Atlas machines, the lathe, shaper, milling machine, is that they may be mounted on a bench, usually wood framed. When sold by Sears in the retail environment, legs or a stand were an extra cost option. I am in favor of a steel stand, as much as a statement about the quality of lumber available today as my history. But either is sufficient. As long as the machine is kept true, it really doesn't matter. A wood frame will require more frequent checks and possible correction. That is a given. On the other hand, a wood frame will move with the building, adapting to temperature, moisture, and the like. Just rest assured, buildings will move.

.


----------



## LeeG (Dec 16, 2021)

I picked up a 12" Atlas lathe a while back.  It came with the factory stand, so I built this wood toolbox to fit in the open space.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a setup similar to @Batmanacw only my stand has a drawer where the top shelf is on his. Underneath that are two Kennedy boxes on a fixed shelf. I have some 100# capacity drawer slides that I'll use to make a sliding shelf for them. Someday...


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 16, 2021)

intrepid said:


> I notice your tailstock chucks stored on what appears to be a wood shelf drilled to size. Is this correct? I tried this a few years back and seemed the wood drawed the humidity from the room in the summer and started to rust the MT shafts where they were in contact with the wood. If you have this problem how did you solve?


I have never had any kind of rust problem in the summer, but in winter some rust can appear very quickly…this happens to only some pieces, but kind of hard to predict which.   I have tried most of the known rust preventive sprays, but I’m not impressed.   I get the best results with Johnson’s paste wax.   Notably, I’ve never had a rust problem with any QCTP parts, tailstock chucks, etc., and these are in contact with wood, to a minor extent.   The wood has been treated with Tung Oil, maybe that helps…maybe as does living in California, not Navada.


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 16, 2021)

My bench lathe is now setting its third bench.  Well, the first one really does not count.  I had to have something to place my new toy on.   After building and using the second bench, there were three main things became important for me that a bench must have.  The bench is built rigid so that there is no racking and twisting.  On top of the thick 1 1/2" wood tabletop, there is a 1/4" thick steel channel that acts as a strongback.  On top of the strongback are risers that support the feet of the lathe.  That gave me more clearance under the lathe and access to all four motor mounting bolts without having to raise the lathe. 
The second is mounting a power panel above the tail end.   This has a main switch that supplies power to good lighting above the lathe.  It has three plugins that are easy access including the lathe plug.  
Third:  I built a set of drawers and shelves in the bench.  It's really nice to have the tooling with the lathe. 
One added thing is that because of limited space the bench is mounted on casters.  On the tailstock end the casters are mounted on a beam that pivots in the middle.  By doing this, the lathe is mounted on a rigid three-point plane, just like a lathe on a navy ship.


----------



## whitmore (Dec 16, 2021)

intrepid said:


> I notice your tailstock chucks stored on what appears to be a wood shelf drilled to size.  Is this correct?  I tried this a few years back and seemed the wood drawed the humidity from the room in the summer and started to rust the MT shafts where they were in contact with the wood.



Wood wicks water, true; it also wicks oils.   Paint (or wipe) the woodwork with something like boiled linseed oil, and
its surfaces will become hydrophobic.  A bit of heavy use doesn't scrape the BLO finish off, because
it's a kind of penetrating stain.   The wood does have to be dry at oil-application-time, for good results.

Oh, and the odor of freshly applied BLO is annoying; warm weather and ventilation will be best for doing that chore.
It's suitable for bringing into the house after a few days.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 17, 2021)

I ran a manufacturing business and use the same system now that I'm a hobbyist. Frequently used tools (chuck keys, tool holders, wrenches, scratch pad, files, lubes, file card, etc.) within arms reach. Measuring tools sit on top of the head stock while in using the lathe but get put away in drawers every night. One of my chucks is heavy enough that I keep it on a shelf, in a cabinet near the lathe, at the level I will be handling it. Same goes for the rotary table because my old body doesn't like to bend over to move heavy stuff. Other chucks, centers, collets, tooling etc. reside in roll around tool cabinets that are about two steps away. Most used items in the upper drawers. As time goes by things get added and the original layout becomes less efficient. Things get put where there is space. Everything gets put away before I leave for the night, floor swept. I cover the lathe with a heavy drop cloth when I'm not there.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 17, 2021)

Not specific to an Atlas, but I designed and built my own stand for my lathe with a couple of objectives:  1) drawer storage under the machine, and 2), a removable chip pan.   The details of the design and fabrication are _*posted here*_.  Several people on H-M have copied this design and are very happy with the results. * Here is one example* of that design using a HF toolbox for the drawer storage.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 17, 2021)

Work in progress.
Very rigid X-braced steel frame thats 1" larger than the footprint of the lathe (with the handles removed). I cut down a 30" deep 10 drawer card file for storage. I use a modified trailer tongue jack to lift it high enough for a set of 6" casters and load it into a trailer at the end of every job. I have spindle bearings, MJSK VFD system and the inverter duty motor waiting for installation but my job is really starting to get in the way!


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Skippy (Dec 17, 2021)

2x2 square tube and a HF toolbox


----------



## madmatt41 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Since my lathe is in my wood shop full of scrap wood and I would have to buy steel, I’m definitely leaning towards a wooden bench. I really like, and am in need of something like the harbor freight tool boxes. I think I might do that for tool storage.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 18, 2021)

The US General (HF) boxes are well made and good value for money.  You can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 18, 2021)

All I can add to this discussion is: rigidity and mass help! Rigidity requirement is relative to the size of the lathe. Mass helps any machine absorb and reduces vibrations that may affect to quality of the cut or the unbalance that can be tolerated. The faster something spins the greater the unbalance affect. I've mounted some castings on a face plate that were totally out of balance and just ran slow enough to keep my lathe happy. Some parts have operations that can be run on either the lathe or mill. Wood is less stable than iron.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 19, 2021)

This thread got me thinking about a replacement for the stock stand I have. Be nice to have something with more accessible storage especially in my small shop.

Driving home today I spotted the beginning of what I hope will be that stand. It’s even made in Taiwan like my lathe, would work as is for a mini lathe but I’ve got a 12x36.




John


----------



## jwmay (Dec 19, 2021)

Firstram said:


> I use a modified trailer tongue jack to lift it high enough for a set of 6" casters and load it into a trailer at the end of every job.


Wait, wait, wait! Stop the train! You're saying you move that things from job to job? You're some kind of traveling machinist?
A: I may have just found my newest hero.
And 2: Bravo! I love that!

Sorry to the OP. I was fairly well in awe of Firstrams mobile setup, and just had to say so. I'm feeling kinda sheepish about the Husky toolbox my own lathe sits on. It would never tolerate being moved like that. But it serves to gently ease my tiny 300 pound lathe out of the way when necessary.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 20, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Wait, wait, wait! Stop the train! You're saying you move that things from job to job? You're some kind of traveling machinist?


Everything I own gets loaded into a 36' Great Dane trailer until the next job. I work in the film business doing Special Effects and I supply the shop/fabrication package.  We set up shop 2-3 times a year!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 20, 2021)

Firstram said:


> Work in progress.
> Very rigid X-braced steel frame thats 1" larger than the footprint of the lathe (with the handles removed). I cut down a 30" deep 10 drawer card file for storage. I use a modified trailer tongue jack to lift it high enough for a set of 6" casters and load it into a trailer at the end of every job. I have spindle bearings, MJSK VFD system and the inverter duty motor waiting for installation but my job is really starting to get in the way!
> 
> 
> ...


edit: I just read your response to jwmay no need to respond. Just found this thread.. missed it last week.. Not sure how I miss so many threads..
this was a good one.. and to all those that did show their setups   I enjoyed seeing what everyone has... I'll have to go take some pics..

nice wheels and jack.  You move this into a trailer at the end of each job ??? Holy cow...    that's a lot of work. And sought of dangerous to you and your lathe... I feel for you... stay safe... Do you level it each time you bring it out?


----------



## Firstram (Dec 20, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> nice wheels and jack.  You move this into a trailer at the end of each job ??? Holy cow...    that's a lot of work. And sought of dangerous to you and your lathe... I feel for you... stay safe... Do you level it each time you bring it out?


I'll start a thread one of these days, staying mobile definitely adds $$ and stress to every new purchase. 
The lathe rolls like butter and my trailer has a 6600 lb lift gate so it's pretty easy, most of the time we're backed up to a loading dock. I sort of level the stand each time but, it's so stiff it doesn't seem to have much affect on bed twist. The bed is adjustable but, I haven't checked it in a while. 
Every tool I own has a stand or cage around it that can be strapped to a wall or other tools. Some of them are just wedged in place by the surrounding tools. The Bridgeport is the only tricky part of the move. It takes up so much floor space and it is hard to safely fill the voids around it.


----------



## francist (Dec 20, 2021)

@Firstram  I think it would be really interesting for a lot members to see how you do all of that. Even just a small series of photos whenever you set up or tear down from a job would be really neat to see. I end up working loosely with the film industry sometimes too, but on the receiving end (ie: the location) and I always love looking at the really specialized gear and how finely tuned everything is. 
On a slightly related note, we used to have a mobile machinist here in town a few years ago (like late 1990’s) and I actually hired him at my work a couple times. Everything in a big box truck, very neat and really efficient. Don’t know what happened to him though,  maybe moved on for more work. Was the first time I’d ever seen a chin-operated lens on a welding helmet — I thought that was the coolest thing!

-frank


----------



## larry4406 (Dec 20, 2021)

francist said:


> @Firstram  I think it would be really interesting for a lot members to see how you do all of that. Even just a small series of photos whenever you set up or tear down from a job would be really neat to see. I end up working loosely with the film industry sometimes too, but on the receiving end (ie: the location) and I always love looking at the really specialized gear and how finely tuned everything is.
> On a slightly related note, we used to have a mobile machinist here in town a few years ago (like late 1990’s) and I actually hired him at my work a couple times. Everything in a big box truck, very neat and really efficient. Don’t know what happened to him though,  maybe moved on for more work. Was the first time I’d ever seen a chin-operated lens on a welding helmet — I thought that was the coolest thing!
> 
> -frank


Agreed!

Frankly I was surprised to hear that move sets needed lathes and a milling machine to support the shoot!


----------



## Firstram (Dec 20, 2021)

larry4406 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Frankly I was surprised to hear that move sets needed lathes and a milling machine to support the shoot!


I do mechanical special effects, welding and fabricating stuff to make things go bump in the night!


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 20, 2021)

Very cool Firstram. 
    A couple of years back, Louisiana was giving away money with very lucrative film credits and we were having movie shoots all over town. That’s when I realized the complexities of movie shoots.
   There would be 4 or 5 semi trailers all down the block and they would be parked in front of those old Uptown New Orleans homes for movie shoots. I remember seeing a trailer with equipment such as you described with welders and a lathe and such. Really impressive stuff to the film industry.


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Dec 20, 2021)

I took a different approach.
I built a separate “Back Bench”.
It houses all of my related lathe and mill tool boxes and accessories.
It is very handy to have a work surface so close.
I just turn 180 degrees and I am there .


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 20, 2021)

That's a nice-looking setup!


----------



## francist (Dec 20, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> It is very handy to have a work surface so close.


Indeed! And no tools to clutter around the machine itself.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 20, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I built a separate “Back Bench”.


Nice touch mitering the bench corners to be people friendly.


----------



## madmatt41 (Dec 21, 2021)

I decided to go with this for now. I needed the storage anyways, so if I make a bench later, it's no big deal. I have noticed no problem with the lathe being on wheels, and I've been using it pretty much non-stop for the last few days. The only downside is the hollow box magnifies all the lathe noises, but it's not that different really. The box is a little taller, but I'm 6'1" and it seems to be a nice fit for me, and the mobility really helps in my cramped shop. The box has built in nut inserts into the back for attaching accessories. I'm going to make a back splash to protect whatever is behind it and give me some more storage/mounting options for tools.


----------



## jwmay (Dec 21, 2021)

madmatt41 said:


> I decided to go with this for now.


Did you screw into the  bench top to hold the lathe down?


----------



## madmatt41 (Dec 22, 2021)

It has 3/8 lag screws holding it on.


----------



## Lucas E (Dec 22, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I took a different approach.
> I built a separate “Back Bench”.
> It houses all of my related lathe and mill tool boxes and accessories.
> It is very handy to have a work surface so close.
> ...


I have a table behind my machines as well, and love it.  Only thing different is I try not to put tool boxes on tables. When you have stuff on the table you can't open the drawers without moving it out of the way first. If you don't have anywhere else to put them you can build risers that will raise them high enough to have the bottom drawer clear a spray can, or drinking cup. It also gives you more storage space.


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Dec 23, 2021)

Lucas E said:


> I have a table behind my machines as well, and love it.  Only thing different is I try not to put tool boxes on tables. When you have stuff on the table you can't open the drawers without moving it out of the way first. If you don't have anywhere else to put them you can build risers that will raise them high enough to have the bottom drawer clear a spray can, or drinking cup. It also gives you more storage space.


*Lucas,*
*You are right.
I am in the process of reorganizing my tools and reducing the tool boxes on the top of the bench.*
*Organizing is a lifelong work in progress.*


----------



## Kevin T (Dec 23, 2021)

My lathe is my bench! Most of my lathe tools are behind the machine but I do a lot of work on the removable wood planks I use at the far end of that 6 foot bed. I had some old award plaques that are perfect for this. I routed some vee's to match up with the dovetails on the old gal and really helps for storing items used during a project.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 23, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I took a different approach.
> I built a separate “Back Bench”.
> It houses all of my related lathe and mill tool boxes and accessories.
> It is very handy to have a work surface so close.
> ...


This is the ideal way to go! If I had the room, this is what I'd do. I had to make my lathe table fit with what was there and make sure the lovely wife could park her car in the garage. I never seem to have space, except on the sides, and that's not ideal.


----------



## ARC-170 (Dec 23, 2021)

Here's my setup:


The car is parked in the garage so I had to take t he picture from the side. The car mirror is at the bottom right. The blast cabinet is on wheels so I can move it out of the way if needed.



At the far left of the image is the door to the house. 

I bought a Craftsman workbench on CL. It is packed with everything related to the lathe. I built the table you see with 4x4's bolted to the wall and floor with a double-layer plywood top that is screwed and glued together. I got some 16 Ga steel and screwed it to the table surface. The lathe is bolted to the top. I made a metal pan that fits under the machine to catch the drippings.

I should have made the table higher, since I'm 6'-2", and wider to allow me to set items down in front of the lathe. I matched the width of the cabinet by the door. There wasn't much room for me to stick the table out, either. I didn't want anyone hitting the corner.

The storage behind the lathe is temporary until I figure out what I use and need.


----------

